

August robotics digest: All the top robotics news from last month in one place - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/robohub-digest-0815-jibo-gets-asian-funding-russian-exoskeleton-gets-clinical-trials-and-hitchbot-loses-its-head/

======
hallieatrobohub
In this month's digest: Jibo gets Asian funding, Russian exoskeleton gets
clinical trials, and Hitchbot loses its head. Plus much more!

